# [udev] udev settle bleibt lange stehen [solved]

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen gebaut und gentoo drauf installiert. Ans ich ging alles glatt, aber beim Booten gibt es dennoch ein Paar Probleme:

udev scheint sich nicht mit meiner Hardware anfreunden zu können. Udev wird gestartet und dann kommt

Waiting for udev Events to be processed...

dann bleibt es dort 60 Sekunden hängen und kommt anschließend

```

udevadm settle - timeout 60 seconds ... the event queue contains

/sys/devices/pci....

/sys/devices/..../bsg

/sys/devices/..../scsi_dev

/sys/devices/..../sc_gem

/sys/devices/..../sr0

```

Wenn ich dann "udev settle --timeout=10" eingebe, dann gibt es wieder timeout nach 10 Sekunden. ohne --timeout dauert es unterschiedlich lang, manchmal geht sofort, manchmal sogar über eine Minute. Das seltsame ist, wenn ich boote und "udev settle" nicht selber ausführe, dann existieren /dev/sr{0,1} (DVD Laufwerk + Brenner) nicht. Nach ein Paar Minuten sind diese aber vorhanden.

Ich habe echt keine Anhaltspunte, wo ich danach suchen kann, was das Problem sein kann.Kernel falsch konfiguriert? mein lspci (Ausgabe von der gentoo LiveDVD 10.1)

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0640 (rev a1)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 SATA controller: Device 1b4b:9128 (rev 11)

04:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

06:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

*dump*   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

kannst du deine kernel configuration noch dazu posten? ich denke da ist der hund begraben...

----------

## Randy Andy

Ich hatte die letzten Tage ein ähnliches, noch schlimmeres Problem.

Aufgetaucht nach einer mehrtägigen Update-Orgie von Kde-4.3.4 auf 4.3.5 mit einem PIII 500 Laptop, (mit 320MB RAM Maximalausbau) trotz distcc mit crosscompiling auf meinem QuadCore.

Jedenfalls konnte der Laptop nach dem reboot keinerlei Partition mehr mounten, glücklicherweise bootete er aber trotzdem noch von der root partition (sda2 bei mir, gemäß kernelzeile real_root)

Das interessante war, dass tatsächlich keine device nodes der Laufwerke mehr auftauchten, z.B unter /dev/sdx war nix. Auch ein fdisk /dev/sda brachte eine Fehlermeldung das dort nichts existiert.

Selbst ein fdisk /dev/sda2 schlug fehl, obwohl ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt das System von dieser partition aus lief!!!

Was also tun? Kurz überlegt, gecheckt was alles upgedated wurde, und siehe da, nach downgrade von udev-151 auf die zuletzt bei mir funktionierende Version udev-149 war wieder alles im Lot.

Aber, auf meinem Quad-Core läuft's mit udev-151 doch auch, wo liegen die Unterschiede? Wieder recherchiert, als Ursachen sollten mehrere Möglichkeiten der Kerne-Konfiguration lin Frage kommen:

1.) wenn noch alte libata/pata treiber im Einsatz sind (hdx statt sdx) wars aber bei mir nicht.

2.) CONFIG_SYSFS und CONFIG_SYS (2) sind deprecated, und sollen abgewählt werden, Hab die ganz genaue synthax leider gerade nicht mehr im Kopf u kann's momentan nicht nachsehen. Eine Option befand sich unter general settings, die andere unter /file-system/ pseudo-filesystems oder so...

Die musste man abwählen, ich hab auch gleichzeitig noch ein paar andere Userspace-Optionen angewählt die ich auswändig nicht mehr zusammenkriege, u.die ev. auch nicht erforderlich waren.

Neuen Kernel gebacken, gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r3, lief es dann auch wieder mit udev-151, so wie es sein soll.

Fazit: es wird wohl nur an deiner Kernel-Konfig liegen, aber mit den obigen Hinweisen kannst du ev. auch einen Workaround machen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## pablo_supertux

danke für die Antworten. Bin grad erst heim angekommen, deshalb antworte ich so spät. Meine kernel Konfig:

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_EVENT_PROFILE=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEW_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_CUSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

das mit CONFIG_SYSFS werde ich auch ausprobieren.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi pablo_supertux,

haber gerade noch einen anderen Thread gefunden, indem die beiden relevanten Kerneloptionen nochmal explizit erwähnt werden.

Guckst du hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-712186-highlight-configsysfs+deprecated.html

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Siehe auch hier http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=blob;hb=HEAD;f=README

Jean-Paul

----------

## franzf

Du hast doch ein USB3-Board. Kann es sein dass da was an der Config noch nicht stimmt? (USB3 steht ja AFAIK noch als EXPERIMENTAL drin).

Ansonsten kann ich dir mal dir Config von dem Athlon X3 schicken. Das Board ist ja auch ein ATI-770, sollte also fast das Gleiche drauf sein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

hi

ich hatte am WE keine Zeit gehabt, das Problem zu untersuchen. Ich schau mir erst morge an.

----------

## pablo_supertux

hi

ich hab endlich Zeit mir die Sachen anzuschauen. Ich habe an sich alles berücksichtigt, was in den verschiedenen Links steht aber keine Bessrung in Sicht.

@franzf: ja, das wär mal nett, da kann ich vergleichen, was ich nicht bzw. was ich zu viel hab.

----------

## franzf

Hier ist die Config:

http://pastebin.com/m58b18ef9

Ist für einen 2.6.32-gentoo-r4 AMD64

Ich hab übrigens die Tage irgendwo (weiß leider echt nimmer wo das war) gelesen, dass manche Windows nicht booten, wenn an einen SATA3-Controller eine ältere SATA-Platte angestoppselt wird. Scheinbar kann sich da was beißen...

Ansonsten: welches udev verwendest du? Schon mal mit unstable versucht?

Hilft dir das weiter?

http://lists.gobolinux.org/pipermail/gobolinux-users/2009-February/008018.html

Hast du schon versucht, einzelne Laufwerke (dein DVD + Brenner) abzustecken, bevor du den Rechner startest?

Hast du auch Probleme mit der Live-CD? Wenn nein schau mal mit lsmod, welche Module diese geladen hat und lade sie auch  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich hatte so wenig Zeit, dass ich erst heute zum Probieren gekommen bin. Ich habe gentoo-source-2.6.31-r10 installiert und deine config übernommen (plus Audio usw hinzugefügt).

Zwar warte ich jetzt nicht mehr auf udevsettle aber dafür genausolange bis der boot Prozess startet. dmesg meint

```

[    1.501343] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2010-03-07 01:24:37 UTC (1267925077)

[    1.570479] ata17.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, A103, max UDMA/33

[    1.572041] ata17.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B, 1.01, max UDMA/33

[    1.595429] ata17.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.602433] ata17.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.650167] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.651754] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.652053] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.654897] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.662062] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.662072] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.696043] ata14: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.696288] ata12: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.698294] ata15: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.699294] ata13: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.701292] ata16: SATA link up <unknown> (SStatus FFFFFF93 SControl 300)

[    1.701361] ata16.00: ATAPI: MARVELL VIRTUALL, 1.09, max UDMA/66

[    1.701482] ata16.00: configured for UDMA/66

[    1.704294] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.706295] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.707294] ata11: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.803053] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.807055] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.807362] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD160JJ, ZM100-47, max UDMA7

[    1.807365] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.814079] ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD300LJ, ZT100-12, max UDMA7

[    1.815465] ata2.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.819793] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.832331] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.844111] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD160JJ  ZM10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.845779] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[    1.845792] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.845918] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD300LJ  ZT10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.846085] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 586072368 512-byte logical blocks: (300 GB/279 GiB)

[    1.846106] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.846108] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.846119] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.846185]  sdb:

[    1.846309] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.853269] scsi 15:0:0:0: Processor         Marvell  91xx Config      1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.853498] scsi 15:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 3

[    1.857328] scsi 16:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B A103 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.858196]  sdb1 sdb2

[    1.863255] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.863465] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.866222] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.866234] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.867817]  sda: sda1 sda2 <sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.875146] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.876820] sr 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.876932] sr 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

[    1.878875] scsi 16:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8526B  1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.885109]  sda5 sda6 >

[    1.903155] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   32.698143] ata17.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   32.699748] ata17.01: cmd a0/01:00:00:80:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 tag 0 dma 16512 in

[   32.699749]          cdb 5a 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[   32.699750]          res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   32.704573] ata17.01: status: { DRDY }

[   37.755035] ata17: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[   42.754035] ata17: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset

[   42.755732] ata17: soft resetting link

[   42.949432] ata17.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   42.957428] ata17.01: configured for UDMA/33

[   42.961410] ata17: EH complete

[   73.698084] ata17.01: limiting speed to UDMA/25:PIO4

[   73.699714] ata17.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   73.701344] ata17.01: cmd a0/01:00:00:80:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 tag 0 dma 16512 in

[   73.701345]          cdb 5a 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[   73.701346]          res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   73.706386] ata17.01: status: { DRDY }

[   78.757035] ata17: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[   83.756035] ata17: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset

[   83.757834] ata17: soft resetting link

[   83.951432] ata17.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   83.959428] ata17.01: configured for UDMA/25

[   83.963613] ata17: EH complete

[  114.698115] ata17.01: limiting speed to PIO4

[  114.699913] ata17.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[  114.701719] ata17.01: cmd a0/01:00:00:80:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 tag 0 dma 16512 in

[  114.701720]          cdb 5a 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[  114.701721]          res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[  114.707183] ata17.01: status: { DRDY }

[  119.758035] ata17: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[  124.757035] ata17: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset

[  124.758938] ata17: soft resetting link

[  124.952432] ata17.00: configured for UDMA/33

[  124.957428] ata17.01: configured for PIO4

[  124.961643] ata17: EH complete

[  124.965302] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[  124.967341] sr 16:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

[  124.967458] sr 16:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

[  125.309708] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  125.311574] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[  125.311584] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

[  125.313440] Freeing unused kernel memory: 372k freed

[  125.317147] Write protecting the kernel text: 3480k

[  125.319022] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1536k

[  127.719858] udev: starting version 149

...

```

Auffällig ist es, dass die Probleme starten, wenn sda erkannt wird. sda ist meine Systemplatte und sie ist mind. 4 oder 5 Jahre alt. Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch mit der LiveCD, wenn sie Module für SATA lädt. Da warte ich auch über eine Minute, bis alles läuft. Keine Ahnung, ob die Probleme zusammenhängen  :Sad:  Ob es irgendein DMA Problem ist oder so? Bin ziemlich ratlos...

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> [    1.903155] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
> 
> [   32.698143] ata17.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
> 
> [   32.699748] ata17.01: cmd a0/01:00:00:80:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 tag 0 dma 16512 in
> ...

 

Hast du schon mal an ne kaputte Platte gedacht? Vllt. hast du noch irgend eine mit freiem Platz für ein kleines Test-Gentoo rumliegen.

Wenn da dann keine Probleme mehr auftreten weißt du dass du ne neue Platte brauchst...

Hast du die Platte schonmal auf Fehler getestet?

----------

## pablo_supertux

doch, daran habe ich schon gedacht, vor allem, weil sie sehr laut ist (ich habe 2 andere Samsungs und keine ist so laut wie diese).

Ich hab ein bisschen nach diesem Fehler gegoogelt und einige Leute meinen, es könnte am Kabel liegen (was das Link is too slow erklären könnte) oder an SMART. Wie dem auch sei, es scheint er ein physisches Problem zu sein. Zur Zeit habe ich keine freie Platte für einen Test, ich werde mir aber sowieso eine neue Platte kaufen (das habe ich seit mind. 1 Jahr vor) und diese verwenden.

----------

## franzf

Sollte die Platte tatsächlich defekt sein kannst du die ja mal abklemmen, eine andere einbauen und mit LiveCD starten. Du sagtest ja dass die auch 1 min. braucht bis der Treiber geladen ist.

Sollte die mit einer anderen Platte ratzfatz durchstarten weißt du was läuft...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe den schuldigen ausgemacht. Ich hab beide Festplatten abmontiert und die LiveDVD gestartet. Das Problem war immer noch da. Also kam ich auf die Idee, die optische Laufwerke abzumontieren. Da startete die LiveDVD ohne diese Verzörgerung beim Laden von pata_atiixp.

Dann bootete ich von der Festplatte und siehe da, kein Problem mehr, als wäre nie da was gewesen. Der Schuldige war also mein CD-Brenner gewesen. Ich habe diesen Laufwerk (seitdem ich einen DVD-Brenner hab) nie wieder benutzt, das sind schon mind. 3 oder 4 Jahre. Vielleicht, wenn ich versucht hätte, eine CD zu mounten, wäre es mir aufgefallen. Keine Ahnung warum erst jetzt mit dem neuen System Ärger macht. Mit dem alten System (außer LiveDVD, aber ich da ahnte ich ja nichts davon) passierte das gar nicht.

Die Fehlermeldung von wegen "link to slow" und "frozen" usw. waren eigentlich total irreführend, denn wir gingen von /dev/sda aus und nicht von /dev/sr1. Sowas blödes.

Jedenfalls danke für die Hilfe.

----------

